# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الشخصية الأكثر تأثيرا في حياتك ومسيرتك العلميه.

## همس الجنان

*الشخصية الأكثر تأثيرا في حياتك ومسيرتك العلميه.* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :* 

*لكل إنسان شخصيه لها التأثير الأكبر في حياته ومسيرته العلميه ولكل إنسان شخصا أخذ بيده إلى طريق السعاده وطريق الصلاح جعل عنوان حياته التفوق وزين طريق حياته بورود النجاح والإنجاز وكان هو قدوته صنع منك ومني ومنكم النماذج الطيبه منهم من كان يرفع من هممنا ويشجعنا ومنهم من كان له دور المعلم ومنهم من العلماء ومنهم من كان من أحد أصدقائه......*  

*فأتمنى منكم أخواتي وأخوتي في الله المشاركه والتحدث عن أبرز الأشخاص كان لهم أكبر الأثر في حياتكم ومسيرتكم العلميه وكيف كانت مساندتهم لكم وماهي أبرز نصائحهم لكم وحبذا لوكنا نتعرف على سيرته الذاتيه من علوم وإنجازات ونستفيد مما قدموه لكم وأيضا نشيد بتميزهم وعطائهم .*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته . 

قيدي اسمي من ضمن من سيتابع الموضوع إن شاء الله  .

----------


## همس الجنان

شكرا أختي في الله محبة الفضيله على مرورك الطيب وإهتمامك بما طرحت أتمنى مشاركتك في هذا الموضوع وردك على 
إستفساري بالبريد الخاص بك . جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك لي الفخر بمرورك الطيب .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاك الله خيرا أخية ، لم يردني شيء منك على البريد فلعلك تعيدي المحاولة .

----------


## حسين الحبشي

فكرة جيدة، أثرتم الماضي بأكمله، ولكن ألخص:
كان أحد أفراد البلدة، لم أكن أعرفه عن قرب، وفي العام الجامعي الأول وفي أثناء الأجازة عرفني عليه أخي الأكبر، كان طيب القلب متمسكا بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكنت حينها أتخبط مع بعض الجماعات الإسلامية، لم أقنع حينها بما كنت عليه، وكنت في حيرة من أمرى من الصواب ومن أتبع؟! لم يخاطبي في شيء من ذلك، فقط كان بما لديه من علم يسير -حيث أنه كان مشغولا بمشاغل الحياة التي لا تنتهي، ولم يطلب العمل بالشكل الذي ينبغي- يوجهني وينصحني وكثيرا ما كان ينصحني بطلب العلم، ويقول لي هو النجاة، وهو السبيل إلى الخلاص، كنت مرتبطا به بشدة أحببته في الله، وكنت أكون في شوق إلى لقائه والجلوس معه، حيث كنت أسافر إلى جامعتي البعيدة بالشهور، فأحزن لذلك كثيرا، وكنت أنتهز الفرصة حينما أرجع إلى بلدتي فأجلس معه كثيرا وأستفيد من نصائحه.
وظل الحال هكذا في العام الأول والثاني من الدراسة بالجامعة، وفي هذه الفترة أحببت كثيرا كتب ورسائل الشيخ ابن عثيمين فكنت أقتني أي كتاب للشيخ -عقيدة، فقه، حديث ...- حتى أني من حبي للشيخ وعلمه قرأت الممتع مرتين، فيعتبر الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وإن كنت لم أره على الحقيقة هو الشخصية الثانية الأكثر تأثيرا في حياتي.
في بداية العام الثالث فكرت بترك الدراسة في كلية العلوم قسم الحاسب الآلي والتفرغ للعلوم الشرعية، ولكني أخي وصديقي رفض وقال: لا. وذكر لي أسبابا كثيرة، كنت حينها لا أقتنع بشيء منها، لكن بدت لي بعد ذلك.
على كل تابعت في دراستي العلمية ومعها الشرعية، فكنت في الجامعة أشتري الكتب وأقوم بقرائتها واستخراج الفوائد منها، وفي العامين الثالث والرابع كنت أتردد في الأجازة على شيخي الفاضل أبي إسحاق الحويني، الذي كان سببا كبيرا في حبي للحديث وأهله، وكيف لا والسنة هي المصدر الثاني للتشريع، وكان من الأسباب أيضًا التي جعلتني أعلم أن هذا العلم من الأهمية بمكان كبير، أنه أثناء قرائتي في الكتب، أجد الاختلاف في التصحيح والتضعيف، وبالتالي يختلف الحكم في المسألة.
فتحول اهتمامي في هذين العامين إلى كتب الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.
عند الانتهاء من دراستي، جلست أفكر إلى من أذهب أطلب علم الحديث، وبعد تفكير وبحث لم أجد أنسب من شيخي وأستاذي أبي عبد الله مصطفى العدوي، فجالسته سنوات، وأثر فيّ تأثيرا كبيرا، وساعدني كثيرا في طلب العلم، كغيري من طلابه، جزاه الله خيرا، ونفع به الإسلام والمسلمين.
وكانت من المميزات التي عنده، ما لديه من مكتبة كبيرة في جميع العلوم، أسسها لتكون عونا لطلابه على الدراسة، فكما تعلمون الكتب أسعارها مرتفعة، وكثيرة جدا، فكنت في السنوات الأولى أجلس في المكتبة من بعد الفجر إلى 12 ليلا، حيث أنها مواعيد المكتبة، لا يخرجني منها إلا الصلوات الخمس، والطعام والشراب، ودروس الشيخ التي كانت أحيانا تكون في المسجد، وأحيانا تكون في المكتبة نفسها.
ثم بعد ذلك ظهرت لدينا المكتبات الالكتروينة، والكتب المصورة، فاشترتيت حاسوبا وجمعت كل ما لدي إخواني من ذلك، وجلست فيما يقرب من الشهر أرتبها وأنظمها، حيث أنها كانت مكتبتي، وأصبحت لا أذهب لمكتبة الشيخ إلا في الدروس فقط، فقد وجدت البديل والحمد لله.
ظل الأمر على هذا الحال سنوات، ثم بعد ذلك انقطعت عن دروس الشيخ على الرغم من أني مازلت أسكن في بلدته، حيث أني أتمنى أن أرحل إلى الممكلة، لأجلس بين يدي علمائها، ولكن لم يتيسر الأمر بعد.
عذرا فقد أطلت عليكم، الخلاصة: الشخصيات المؤثرة تأثيرا كبيرا في حياتي: صديقي الذي حببني في العلم، الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-، الشيخ مصطفى العدوي -حفظه الله-.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

وهناك شخصيات كثيرة أخرى أثرت فينا كثيرا، منها وعلى رأسها: الشيح محمد خالد رحمه الله، كم تعلمنا من حلمه وأدبه وأخلاقه وعلمه.
وقد أثر فيّ كثيرا، خصوصا أخلاقه ونظامه ودقته وترتيبه، لا تنسوه من دعائكم، رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى آمين.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72047

----------


## همس الجنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أخي في الله حسين الحبشي بارك الله فيك وشكرا لمروورك الطيب ومشاركتك أسعدني هذا جدا كدت أرى موضوعي يتيما لامشاركه به إلا أنني توقعت تفاعل أكثر من الأعضاء 
فشكرا لك أنت وأختي الفاضله محبة الفضيله على المرور والمشاركه الرائعه رحم الله الشيخ إبن عثيمين وأبي عبدالرحمن محمد خالد  
وبارك الله في صديقك الذي حببك بالعلم والشيخ مصطفى العدوي حفظهما الله  وأطال الله في عمرهما آخيرا
 هنيئا لك قد سجل في تاريخ حياتك أناس قمة في العلم والخير يفخر الإنسان بهم كانوا الأكثر تأثيرا في حياتك ولا تأسف يا أخي على الإطاله فما وضعت هذا الموضوع إلا لكي تبوحوا بما في داخلكم وتعرفوننا بهم ومدى تأثيرهم في حياتكم من جميع الجهات ونستفيد مما قدموا لكم وما أسدوا لكم من نصائح جزيت خيرا أخونا في الله  . 
شكرا لك ولأختي محبة الفضيله لوضعكما بصمه خيروتفاعل في موضوعي .
أختكم في الله طالبة العلم(همس الجنان)

----------


## همس الجنان

أخواتي وأخواني في الله أحببت أن أبدأ لكم هذا الموضوع بالتحدث فيه عن أكثر الشخصيات تأثيرا في حياتي 
نبدأ معكم أحبتي *بأمي الغالية* نور عيني وضياء دربي أمي الحنونة ياااااااه كم لها من تأثير كبير في حياتي 
دائما كانت تشجعنا للتفوق مهما كان الإنسان يمر بظروف وعقبات في هذه الحياة 
صنعت مني الشخصية الثابتة الواثقة من خطواتها منذ صغر سني .
*قدكنت طفله في يوم من الأيام* لكن أمي شكلتني من مزيجا طيبا من العلم والفهم والدين وتعاليمه وحب الخير
وحسن الظن والإيثار والتسامح والطيبة التي زرعتها بي 
وكل خيرا إلى جانب زرع الرقابة الذاتية منذ الطفولة في نفوسنا وخوفنا من الله
جعلت مني شخصيه ثابتة قويه تتحدى الصعب علمتني في الحياة أن لا يوجد هناك مستحيل من 
*كلماتها الرائعة لي دائما كانت تقول* ( يا ابنتي كل إنسان قادر على العطاء والإنجاز وقادر أن يحب هذا الشيء ويكره لا يوجد ما يسمى بالسهل والصعب فكل إنسان لو أعجب بأمر معين مهما كانت تفاصيله معقده وهو معجب به تراه يصل له وبكل قناعه وبكل قواه فبداية إنجاز الإنسان وتطوره هي قناعته بالشيء من داخل الذات فهو من البداية من يقرر مصيره للنجاح أم للفشل )  
*الإنسان في هذه الحياة*إذا أراد التمكن من الشيء أو معرفته وأقنع نفسه أن هذا الشيء جيد 
ومفيد سينجح أما إذا كان قوله أنه لا يمكن حصول هذا الشيء فهو من ذاته 
يستطيع الإنسان وكل البشر أن يجعلوا الصعب سهل والعكس صحيح. 
*أيضا من نصائحها لنا من*( كان قريب من الله كان الله أقرب إليه من نفسه ) 
*وأيضا كنت عندما أتمنى أي أمنيه منذ صغري تقول* ( يا بنتي الصلاة والإلحاح بالدعاء وستجدين الخير من فضل الله )
والله لا أخفي عنكم لقد جربت هذا الشيء بنفسي في حياتي فسبحان الله عندما
يتقرب العبد من الله ويلح الدعاء على الله سبحان الله أبواب الخير والبركة تفتح له .  
*كانت والدتي ومازالت هي عيوني التي أنظر بها للحاضر والمستقبل* 
زرعت فيني قيم وأخلاق جعلت مني وأخوتي شخصيات محبوبة عند الجميع ولنا بفضل الله الأثر السعيد 
بكل بصمه نضعها مهما كانت صغيره أم كبيره جعلت مني وأخوتي شخصيات اجتماعيه
ناجحة بفضل الله ومنته ودون غرور أو كبر .

أيضا من الأشياء التي لها التأثير الكبير في شخصيتي من والدتي العزيزة لم تكن أبدا تحبطنا 
أو تحطمنا مهما كان إنجازنا كانت ومازالت تقول لنا ( نعم ممتاز رائع لكن بيدنا أن نطور من أنفسنا ولا نتوقف عند نقطه معينه )

بذالك زرعت الثقة بأنفسنا واعتمادنا أيضا على أنفسنا وليس لدينا ماهو مستحيييل أبدا 
و كل إنجازاتي بفضل الله ثم ما أصنعه بيدي ) والكثير الكثير من الأشياء الطيبة التي غرست في داخلي 
وفوق هذا كله ( إن ما أنا به بفضل الله ثم دعوات أمي الطيبه لي ) وهذا الذي قلته قطره في بحر واسع من تأثير أمي الطيب في شخصيتي وحياتي .

----------


## همس الجنان

الشخصية التاليه في حياتي الأكثر تأثيرا هو
*معلمي وأبي الدكتور بدران بن الحسن* 


كان ممن أثر بحياتي ومسيرتي العلميه للأفضل من خلال ما قدمه لنا من علوم 
ونصائح رائعة أثناء دراستي الآن في المرحلة الجامعية . 
الآن أحدثكم عن شخصية الدكتور بدران بن الحسن معلمي
وماذا كان تأثيره الطيب على أبنائه وبناته الطالبات والطلاب

هو من الشخصيات الناجحه في حياتهم لا أكاد أرى جانبا وإلا وأرى فيه بصمة لمعلمي المحترم 
وبصمه مشرقه ففي الجانب الدعوي سباق وفي الجانب العلمي والاجتماعي 
والديني بشكل عام سباق لكل خير وفي جوانب كثيرة لا أستطيع حصرها

*كان لمعلمي نظره متميزة لكل شيء ورأي مميز*
كان ومازال جل اهتمامه منذ أن درسنا هو: أبناء وبنات المسلمين والمسلمات وتثقيفهم وزيادة
وعيهم وتعزيز الثقة بأنفسهم ورفع معنوياتهم وجعل القاعدة الأساسية 
في حياتهم تقوى الله ثم العمل والاجتهاد والعلم والنشاط من أجل *الإنجاز* 
*تعلمت منه أشياء جدا ثمينة في حياتي ومن القناعات* 
*التي زرعها بنا وهاهو يحصد ثمار طيبه لما صنعه بنا أنه*

جعل لدي ولدى الكثير من الطلبة والطالبات قناعه بأن لا نحكم على الأمور بأنها كلها سيئة مهما بدت لنا
وإن كانت مواقف مؤلمه لنا مع الأشخاص بحياتنا 
اليومية ويذكرنا بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يردده لنا كثيرا *(**الخير في وفي أمتي إلى ان* *تقوم الساعة،)*

*أيضا من أقواله الطيبة**لنا* أن هناك أمر خير يجعلنا
نتفاءل دائما ولو في أحلك اللحظات " وهو قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
من قال هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم يعن ذالك يجب علينا دوما نتوقع وجودالخير

*ولهذا كان ومازال يقول عليكم بإعمال القاعدة**التالية في حياتكم*
قال الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه: كل يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا رسول الله يعني الوحيد الذي لا نتوقع منه الخطأ هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
أما الباقي فيمكن ان يقعوا في أخطاءصغيرة أو كبيرة
*ولهذا علينا بتطبيق قاعدة**:*فاعف واصفح حتى يأتي الله بأمره 

*وقاعدة:*والكاظمين الغيض والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين، اي نكظم غيضنا ونعفو،ثم نحسن ،


*أيضا فهو دوما يدعونا*
(( للعفو الصفح والحوار وتبادل الآراء واحترام الأديان وأنه لا فرق بين عربي وأعجمي إلا بالتقوى)) 
و سعى ليجعل نظرتنا لهذه الحياة متفائلة وإيجابيه وليس سلبيه وكان يصر على أن نكون كذالك
و يعاملنا كأبينا بالواقع لشدة خوفه على بنات وأبناء المسلمين وهذا شعرته بنفسي 
لا تتصورن كم أستفتدت من علم ونصائح معلمي المحترم دوما يدعونا لننظر دوما إلى القمة فقد كان يوصينا بالنجاح وعدم الاستسلام 

*كان يقول لنا دائما* نحن تخطينا كلمة نتمنى عندما نتمنى إنجاز معين ويقول يجب علينا 
الآن نطبق ما نريد بالشكل الصحيح أي أنه لو ضَللنَا على كلمة نتمنى لن نتحرك من مكاننا بل نبحث 
عن الأسباب ونعمل ونصل إلى مانريد وأيضا ما قلته عن معلمي المتميز قطره من بحر واسع عن معلمي .

*إليكم سيرة الدكتور بدران بن الحسن وهي مسيرة حافلة من النجاحات والإنجازات بارك الله فيه وزاده علما ولي الفخر كنت طالبه من طالباته* 
إليكم هذا الراط به السيره الذاتيه له سبق وأن عرفتنا به طالبة علم جزاها الله خيرا .


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=43169

لكن أريد الإضافه على المقررات التي درسها معلمي وهي هذه المقررات الجديده : 
20*النظم الإسلاميه.*
*21** الإستشراق .*
*22** قضايا ثقافيه معاصره .*
*23** عقيده ومذاهب .*
*24** أخلاق وآداب المهنه في الإسلام .*
*25** قضايا العلم والتقنيه .*

----------


## سعود بن صالح

كثيرون هم الذين أثروا في حياتي في البداية والدي الكريمين حفظهما الله ومن ثم الشيخ صلاح بن محمد البدير حفظه الله حيث كان مدرسنا بحلقة القرآن في الحي وبعده الشيخ أحمد بن عبدالله السلمي فهو خطيب جامع الحي ومدرسنا الفقه في كتاب منار السبيل وبعده الشيخ خليفه الخوف فقد درسنا عليه في زاد المعاد وملحة الاعراب ولكن الشخصية الأكثر تأثيرا في حياتي هو الشيخ السيد عبدالرحيم الهاشم حفظه الله وهو أستاذ بكلية الشريعة والدراسات الاسلامية بالاحساء وقد درست عنه بكلية الشريعة مادة الفرائض وقبل ذلك بسنين حضرت بعض دروسه في مسجده بالبندرية في شرح صحيح مسلم وهو شافعي المذهب وعالم زاهد متواضع دائم الذكر لله رؤيته تذكرك بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم لاتعني له المظاهر شي أذكر مرة في الكلية شرح لنا مسألة المناسخات في الفرائض وطلب من الطلاب أن يجيبوا مسألة فيها فلم يقم أحد من الطلاب ؟ والقاعة بها أكثر من مائة طالب فماكان منه الا أن قال أنا أجيب عليها فضحك الطلاب ووضع بعد ذلك مسألة ثانية فشارك معظم الطلاب
فجزاه الله عنا كل خير

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشخصية التي أثرت في حياتي أستاذتي المسؤلة على المصلى في دراستي في الثانوية فقد كانت تشجعني على حفظ القرأن ومراجعة الحفظ بإستمرار فجزاها الله خيرا, وجزاك الله خيرا أختي على هذا الموضوع..

----------


## همس الجنان

بارك الله فيك وفيها وجزاك ربي اختي الغاليه كل خير والله يوفقنا ويوفقك لكل خير اختي 
ونطرح دوما الجيد والمفيد .

----------

